# Wellllll.........NUTZ!



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Joker hasn't been spending a lot of time with Honey Boo Boo, his dam. Nor have I seen him nursing on her in quite a while. He's eating great, growing and gaining weight really well. Since he's needing to get in shape for a halter futurity in Sept (early Sept), I pulled Boo out of the pasture yesterday. He's not phased, I left Dolly & Boudreaux in the pasture with him. He hangs with them most of the time anyhow. They all 3 share their buckets and get along great. No fuss at all from Joker last night. Dolly hollered for HER BFF more than the foal did. 

So what did I see this morning? JOKER was nursing on Dolly! I was counting on her not to allow that, but I see I have an orphan accepter on my hands. Guess that means Boudreaux is about to get weaned along with him. I was going to allow Boudreaux to stay on his dam for another month, but that's just going to create drama. So, will put Goldie in with them and take Dolly out too. AUUUUGGGGHHHHHH!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

He has probably been nursing off of Honey BB and Dolly the entire time. Some mares are just naturally great moms


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Said the queen, if I had two I’d be king. 

Sorry, I just had to. That really is frustrating. You never know though, hopefully never but maybe useful.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, both those little suckers (literally) are going to be weaned as of tonight. Little sneak! If the situation was reversed, Boo would not allow Boudreaux to nurse, I know that for a fact. And I haven't seen Joker on her and her bag is not big this morning, which I'd have expected if he was still nursing on her. Ah well, as my mother always said, "Man proposes and God disposes.".


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

How is it going for Boudreaux and Joker now that you have moved both mares out?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

QtrBel said:


> How is it going for Boudreaux and Joker now that you have moved both mares out?


LOL! Funny you should ask that...... Dolly kept being a fuss budget and kept the foals stirred up, so we put them in a stall for the last few days, so it would be out of sight, out of mind. Decided to put the boys in the arena today, so they could run and play and get some air. WELLLLLLL. Dolly came to the pasture gate and started hollering, so Joker jumped the arena fence, 4 ft tall. Since Joker did it, Boudreaux had to do it too. They jumped clean, no injuries, but obviously can't be allowed to do that again. So today we're re-fencing the arena with 5 ft no climb. The boys are back in the stall until that gets done. The hazards of having really intelligent horses.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Sounds like they have talent to go with their brains...LOL. Aptly named. Ours are all stirred up ATM as well. Last September I had someone feed one weekend and they misread the instructions turning my two herds together. One has a stallion running with them. That person never said anything until months later when I asked her to feed another weekend and she mentioned how hard it was to separate the herds so she wanted to know how I did it. There were 8 mares that I didn't want bred in that herd. I gave the weefoal 120s a try and came up with 7 negatives. 7 of the 8 were happy to oblige and pee in a cup (I also know their routines). The 1 not so much. I put it out of my mind seeing everyone else passed/failed, depending how you look at it, their test until three weeks ago when that mare all the sudden had a bag. I was figuring hay belly since I have been feeding rounds this year. Would be my son's paint mare so I'm filling out the paper work to have the stallion listed so I can register baby. Hoping for a safe delivery and a healthy wee one. All of that to say lots of drama here since we separated her out of her herd and have her with a mare we took on that needs lots of TLC.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Mares just can wear you out, can't they?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Yes, they can. Luckily it was a one time exposure so I had a date to work with and an expected arrival time.


----------

